# Grape Creek Temple Canyon



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

I've never paddled this stretch but I'm curious. How long did the run take? Why not put in at Access Road 6227?


----------



## caseyh (Oct 18, 2013)

I would guess 3 hours in including the portage and a little carn. And I had to carve a drain plug. Whoops

I do not know anything about other sections or put-ins.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Is this the main canyon section that people run on Grape Creek? I haven't heard any noise about it for a while but people seem to usually come out of it saying either they portaged a lot and the whitewater wasn't very good or ran some sketchy drops and the whitewater wasn't very good.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I ran this twice back in the 90's. It was a good adventure, but not worthy on the rapids alone. More water is better, and if you have a shuttle driver, just take out at Temple canyon. you can camp here as well. All the bigger drops are above Temple.

More water is better, though I have no recollection of what that implies. Expect a few portages of wood, and maybe a fence, though that may have been below. I think there is a gauge for above the res, and if its full, it should be what's in the canyon.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

Casey is not referring to "the tights" - where the drops are, he is talking about lower grape. It's a fun, gorgeous, busy water run that ends on the Arkansas.


----------



## caseyh (Oct 18, 2013)

Correct. I am talking about the class II/III section below the bridge at Temple Canyon state park. It is basically a scenic lazy river in a tiny canyon that rarely runs. With the exception of the rapid below the dam, it is all fast technical class 2. 

My understanding of the upper is that it is class 4/5 manky and only worth it if your already in town and already ran everything else.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

What about from DeWeese to the put in for the regular run? On the regular run,regularly run by a handful of people apx. every fifth year ,would it be more fun for an adventurous class 'tree"( easy but creeky with wood issues)boater than the disappointed class V creekers who usually do it? What are we talking when you say busy water?c
Continuous but featureless or frequent II-III drops?
Thanx
Edit ,sorry just saw last post about lwr.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

No, the upper section would not be more fun for less adventurous. The tights are full on class V, manky as fuck. The lower section Casey was referring to is fun, fast, tons of blind corners, featureless water with the exception of one drop.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think you misinterpreted what I meant..lemme try again...would the normal run ,other than the Tights-which would definitely be scouted and mostly portaged,seem more fun to an adventurous III/IV boater very experienced in wood infested junk creeks, but not a class V guy, than to someone looking for more goods?..isn't the Tights just a short portion of the run,might not the rest of the run be better appreciated by a very adventurous but less skilled boater.?..beating a dead horse I suppose but this creek might actually have a rare boatable window this year..like a lot of oddball stuff


----------

